# First attempt at cheese!



## nate4g63 (Nov 1, 2016)

Ending up buying Masterbuilts mini smoker attachment for my MES 30. Always wanted to give smoking cheese a go and the cool temps this morning were perfect.  Did some sharp, extra sharp, munster, and colby. Looking forward to tasting in a few weeks. Outside temp was 37, cabinent temp climbed to 61 towers the end of the 3 hr session. 













IMG_0951.JPG



__ nate4g63
__ Nov 1, 2016


















IMG_0952.JPG



__ nate4g63
__ Nov 1, 2016


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 1, 2016)

Looks like you did well with it.  You'll love this part of the hobby if you're a cheese person!  With my family, I can't do enough of it!


----------



## nate4g63 (Nov 1, 2016)

Between summer weekends and football Sundays we always gather as a family and there's always some sorta cheese tray.  Lookin forward to making this addition!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 1, 2016)

You'll soon find yourself wanting to try different cheeses, different smokes, and different ways of storing the cheeses you create!


----------



## b-one (Nov 1, 2016)

Looks like a good first load!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2016)

We have another month or so to go before it's cool enough to smoke cheese, & I'm down to my last 2 pieces.

Al


----------

